# Best place for catching blue crabs?



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Been thinking about going crabbing and wanted to ask for recommendations. Can you guys/gals help? TIA!

Also, I tried Matapeake a while back and didn't catch anything using chicken necks on a string.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Try solomons. During the day, best is at the light of dawn use crab traps or chicken and string or better yet boned bluefish and string. I use to crab there often years ago and the crabs come floating on top but you will need a long crab net to scoop them up. During the day they go bottom and also check along the pilings.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

*boned bluefish?*

"boned bluefish" - like cut the flesh off and use it? Didn't know that - thx for the tip.

Ok, Solomon's a bit further for me but I'll look into it. Also, where do you get those really long nets?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Tackle Box have them:*

Others tackle shops have them too, but this place have many choices to choose from.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Net extender*

I buy the cheapie nylon net for 3.99 ($3.28 at Home Depot) and then purchase a 10 foot length of 1" PVC. Cut the PVC to the length you need and attach to the net. (The net handle fits inside the PVC) I used two dry wall screws.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Been hearing that Hurricane Ernesto 
and the drop in temp really put the crabs
into a feeding frenzy. May have to go out to 
my local spot and give it a try.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

*thx for all the advice*

Please post pictures of your catch!

I'm hoping for a big one like this (found the pic here: http://skipjack.net/le_shore/crab/dropline.htm)


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I like the female crabs that are full of 
mustard! And no, that was not a dirty 
joke...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Not to mention the...*



Talapia said:


> I like the female crabs that are full of
> mustard!


orange roe!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Gnatman said:


> orange roe!


That's some good stuff there! Can't 
believe people throw that stuff out.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*Mustard*

I'd definitely consider the water quality where the crabs were caught before eating a lot of the mustard.

The mustard is a crab version of a liver, or in it's case, it's called a hepatopancreas. It's job is to filter impurities out of the blood. Any toxins that the crab has picked up will be concentrated there. Whenever there's a toxic spill warning, they warn about catfish, carp, eels and crab mustard.

I'm talking chemicals here... PCB's, carcinogens, etc, not germs. Any germs should be killed when the crab is cooked.

I'm not saying "Don't eat it." I still eat it on occasion, but it's just something to keep in mind.

I eat a lot more crabs now-a-days than I used to, so most of the time I pre-clean them and use JO Spice Garlic Crab seasoning or JO #1. 

When you pre-clean the crab, it picks up more of the spice flavor when cooking, there's less mess at the table and you can pack many more in the pot.
.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Somebody has gone to the dark side*

clean before you cook huh I've been thinking of trying it, but the idea of pulling the shell off a live crab is a bit daunting. I guess you whack before you stack em?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Big Rad said:


> clean before you cook huh I've been thinking of trying it, but the idea of pulling the shell off a live crab is a bit daunting. I guess you whack before you stack em?


I still do some whole on occasion, but over the last couple of years, most have been pre-cleaned. Everybody I've prepared them for, now prefers them that way. 

No, no whackin'. 
Dunk them in ice water for 5 minutes or so and they go to sleep. No battle involved. Pull the shell and apron, scrape the lungs, hose the guts and trim the legs to about an inch with sissors. Pull the claws or not, up to you. I do. Doesn't take long once you get a system going.

Bro, you gotta try some cooked this way with JO Garlic Crab. Tastes like they've been pre-dipped in garlic butter.  
.


----------

